# Scary contacts



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I believe the company that I used was Coastal Contacts for my white out lenses. It's true, the contacts made a world of difference!


----------



## Tonguesandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

Which ones do you want... I sell them to my Actors for I believe $45.00. I have couple hundred new sets on hand.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

toungesandwich...would you happen to have an all white pair? and be willing to hook me up too?


----------



## Tonguesandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

No problem,
This is what I have sitting in front of me (actually sitting on my dining table) all new unopened Fine & Clear. Contacts only. you would need to go get solution and case once opened. 
Manson (most popular white one I have for my actors. It is a whiteout with a thin black ring around the outside)
Target, Spider Web(Black web on white), Hot Red, D.V.L(AKA Banshee), Solid Yellow (AKA Zombie Yellow), Pink, Black out (AKA Pin Heads), Psycho(On white), White outs (only 3 pair), red cat, white cat, green cat, and yellow cat. 
· Cats are weighted ..so if they turn they are in upside down. 
They are here…http://www.fineandclear.com/rainbow/rainbow_k.html


Just PM me with what you want...


----------



## Tonguesandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

Do be careful what brands you buy...some are cheap for a reason. These contacts cover the iris. FYI- Don't get ones that cover the pupil...bad idea. and if you want ones that cover the sclera (White part) you are in for a world of serious discomfort. You should be able to get many years out of a good set of contacts.
You can get scleras here but I am telling you they are rough to wear...cool but owie! http://www.grimmbrothershalloween.com/index.php/cPath/102_174
Also be careful because when you order some of these companies are being sneaky and only selling you one lens.


----------



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

Tonguesandwich, do you have a brand you would recommend for prescription FX contacts? I am pretty much blind without mine,...although it might go with my zombie effect nicely!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I buy from http://extremesfx.com/ and many of the models Tonguesandwich mentioned are there and they are available as RX (prescription).


----------



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Spats, I will check them out!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

My daughters and I were wondering if having dark brown eyes will affect the color of the contacts? One daughter would like to try purple but her eyes are super dark brown. Would they just be a darker purple or light purple like the photos?


----------



## Tonguesandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

I am not sure on the blue for color change I know the FX ones are solid fill. Wide range of pricing on them on the web... some cheap ones are 3 day, some one year, and the Fine & Clear I give to my actors, I believe, are suppose to last 3+ years.
I am no expert on these things... so do your research.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a link to a site that someone on here told me about. I haven ordered any yet so Im not 100% sure how the are but they are sold as a pair and not each.

http://www.exoticlenses.com/store/index.php


----------



## JonJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Do these hurt your eyes?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Witch Hazel said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy cool Halloween contacts (preferable ones that make me look like a zombie). That is my party theme this year & I believe I am going to go that route though it is still early & I may change my mind. Judging from pics on here, sometimes the contacts can make the costume. I would like to buy them reasonably cheap. Last year I found some but they were almost $80. With all the money I spend on decorations & food, I can't afford that much. But if I invested a little bit on contacts, I could go cheap with my costume & make it homemade. Has anyone had any experience with these & who did you purchase them from? I worry that some of these companies aren't reputable. Would appreciate some input on this!


Exactly, the contacts for Halloween MAKE the costume!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I have the Manson ones and they're reasonably comfortable. If you wear contacts every day, it's probably just a little different. I had Lasik - so they can get annoying after a while. The Manson ones are my favorite btw (I also have black out and vampire red). They get the most startled looks. I usually can see the edges off and on as you look around. It's something you get used to - it certainly doesn't stop me from wearing them. Just make sure you treat them like regular contacts - wash your hands before you put them in, keep your eyes moist, etc etc. You'll love them!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If you have a spirit store near you go in and ask them. While they may not have them directley in store they can refer you to a place that will get them for you.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I am looking for contacts too, and I was wondering if anyone knew if bodyjewelleryshop.com was a legit site to buy them from?


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Haunt Brewing said:


> I am looking for contacts too, and I was wondering if anyone knew if bodyjewelleryshop.com was a legit site to buy them from?


I would not buy from them - I looked at them too. They seem sketchy... looks like odd brands shipped in from china. When it comes to your eyes, you cant bee too careful.

Now, I have horrible vision. And I have astygmatism, that means even with prescription lenses, I'm still blurry unless they are toric lenses. And I've looked everywhere, and no one makes them for halloween.

But I took a shot and emailed a company that custom makes these lenses, and they WILL make you toric FX lenses, but they are expensive. You need to email or call them as the lenses are not on their website, but here's a link to their styles:

http://www.mariettacontactlens.com/Theatrical.cfm

Most of their lenses are custom made, so they are expensive. You can talk them down though... costal contacts sells their lenses, and when I said that the non-toric version on CC's website was a lot cheaper, and I had a 25% off coupon, they knocked the price down.

This is what I ordered:









Normal price is $104.99 per lens, non-toric, I got them for $99 each as a toric, which is a lot more expensive.

That being said - for non-torics, check out costal contacts. They sell all of marietta's stuff, and they currently have a 25% off coupon. Not sure the coupon code, google for costal contacts coupon, thats how I found it


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

i wear corrected lenses now, but my vision isn't bad enough that I can't go without for an evening. Thanks for all of that great information on contacts. I thought the bodyjewelry place sounded a bit shady too,, so i'm glad I got some input


----------

